# Eddie Griffin killed....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. That's sad.

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/khou070821_tj_griffin.58b94e56.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Extremely sad. I cant even imagine what was going through his mind


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

quite sad...

should've been more careful in cars after the first incident...sad, but preventable...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

It says he died last week. 

Why did it take a week to report it?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It sucks hearing about things like this. Very sad.

RIP


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> It says he died last week.
> 
> Why did it take a week to report it?



probably because he was burned beyond recognition...needed dental records to indentify him...probably took a bit more time for positive ID...


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

oh my gosh!!!!!!! eddie griffin i will always love your 3pt shots early in your
career but man it kinda burns my stomach up, it kinda makes me feel sad

R.I.P 1979-2007 WE MISS YOU


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

This is terrible i wonder if it was alcohol related or suicide, lots of red flags on this one. Its hard to accidentally drive into a speeding train. For whatever reason this happened its extremely sad and my condolences go out to his family.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

25 is too young. RIP


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Wow. Just read this.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

He had a ton of talent. It's a sad end to a wasted life.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

*eddie griffin missin you*

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3QJse82M6BM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3QJse82M6BM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
i'll be missin you. put any reactions if you want.

R.I.P EDDIE GRIFFIN


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: eddie griffin missin you*

Merge!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

holy crap so much talent, being compared to TD and KG and being traded for RJ hes had a lot of trouble with alcohol and getting in trouble with the law, very sad news


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> He had a ton of talent. It's a sad end to a wasted life.


I really don't think this is the time for you to be calling his life a waste. Not to mention, you are in no position to classify his life as a waste; life is more then what someone does on a basketball court, and I'm sure you didn't know him as a person.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

Ras said:


> I really don't think this is the time for you to be calling his life a waste. Not to mention, you are in no position to classify his life as a waste; life is more then what someone does on a basketball court, and I'm sure you didn't know him as a person.


I have a feeling (though could be wrong) that the poster meant that its a waste of life for someone to die so young, especially in such horrible circumstances.

RIP Eddie - Condolences to his family, friends and team mates.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

magohaydz said:


> I have a feeling (though could be wrong) that the poster meant that its a waste of life for someone to die so young, especially in such horrible circumstances.


If that is the case, then I apologize for my prior remarks.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

You'd think that NBA.com, being the official website of the game, could at least have a small tribute page or something dedicated to Eddie - he doesnt even appear in the players list any more. I know he was a free agent, but that shouldnt matter. Show some respect....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Damn man, Griffin was one of my favorite players. His shot blocking was very good for a 6'9 guy. RIP.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ras said:


> I really don't think this is the time for you to be calling his life a waste. Not to mention, you are in no position to classify his life as a waste; life is more then what someone does on a basketball court, and I'm sure you didn't know him as a person.


If we're talking about the same Eddie Griffin who had constant off the court issues, substance abuse suspensions, and crashing into a pole while drunk driving and masturbating, then I think you should be able to assume that I'm not talking about how he performed on the court overall.

It is a sad end, to a seemingly troubled life.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

****! RIP Eddie, damn that's even worse then death of Jason Collier. And once again I am drunk... I had so much hope in Eddie... Sad, just sad.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Eddie Griffin had potential to be a good player. RIP Griffin.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The NBA has truly lost a great shot blocker and man full of potential.

RIP


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

wow

rip


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

jman23 said:


> oh my gosh!!!!!!! eddie griffin i will always love your 3pt shots early in your
> career but man it kinda burns my stomach up, it kinda makes me feel sad
> 
> R.I.P 1979-2007 WE MISS YOU


OODLES of talent. hope there was no one else in the vehicle.




Drewbs said:


> 25 is too young. RIP


He was 28, but nonetheless.. still too young.


----------



## DJ Sueko (Jul 17, 2007)

cant really say i feel sad about someone who drove his car into a train. how stupid can you be


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Hibachi! said:


> If we're talking about the same Eddie Griffin who had constant off the court issues, substance abuse suspensions, and crashing into a pole while drunk driving and masturbating, then I think you should be able to assume that I'm not talking about how he performed on the court overall.
> 
> It is a sad end, to a seemingly troubled life.


I'd much rather you call his life troubled then a waste. Calling his life a waste is a very, very horrible thing to say in my opinion.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow.... RIP EGriff. Think everyone else summed up the potential part...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I remember hearing something about a car/train accident, but it was on the news so quick because they didn't know it was E.Griffin yet. All I think of when E.Griffin comes to mind.....R. Jefferson could be playing the 3 right now for my Rockets - R*I*P


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He was probably drunk, high, and masturbating when the accident happened. 

Its sad to see him go. He was a fun player to watch sometimes. 

But he was extremely dumb, and probably led himself right into his own demise by being intoxicated.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> He was probably drunk, high, and masturbating when the accident happened.
> 
> Its sad to see him go. He was a fun player to watch sometimes.
> 
> But he was extremely dumb, and probably led himself right into his own demise by being intoxicated.


You should be ashamed for writing that, just pathetic.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

fuzznuts said:


> OODLES of talent. hope there was no one else in the vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bbreference and nba.com both list his birthyear as 1982.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> You should be ashamed for writing that, just pathetic.


" On March 30, Minnesota Timberwolves center Eddie Griffin was drunk and masturbating when he crashed his luxury SUV into a parked Suburban outside a store in Minneapolis, according to a lawsuit filed Thursday by the man whose Suburban was hit in the crash.

Several of the 911 callers that night said Griffin was drunk. One witness said Griffin told him he was watching pornography in a DVD player mounted on the dashboard of his Cadillac Escalade SUV when he struck a Chevy Suburban parked on University Avenue Southeas

Abed Hassuneh, who is the brother of the victim, said Griffin told him, “That he was masturbating himself going down that street. That’s how the accident happened because he was not paying attention. He’s paying attention to that video and all of a sudden he’s shoveled somebody’s car on the top of the sidewalk.”"
http://concreteloop.com/2006/06/eddie-griffin-porn-crash

You should be ashamed for trying to shame me.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

fuzznuts said:


> OODLES of talent. hope there was no one else in the vehicle.
> 
> He was 28, but nonetheless.. still too young.


Um. No. He was born 3 months after I was. Last time I checked I was 25. Which would make him 25.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

DJ Sueko said:


> cant really say i feel sad about someone who drove his car into a train. how stupid can you be


At least have *some* respect for the faithfully departed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DJ Sueko said:


> cant really say i feel sad about someone who drove his car into a train. how stupid can you be


You're an idiot.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> " On March 30, Minnesota Timberwolves center Eddie Griffin was drunk and masturbating when he crashed his luxury SUV into a parked Suburban outside a store in Minneapolis, according to a lawsuit filed Thursday by the man whose Suburban was hit in the crash.
> 
> Several of the 911 callers that night said Griffin was drunk. One witness said Griffin told him he was watching pornography in a DVD player mounted on the dashboard of his Cadillac Escalade SUV when he struck a Chevy Suburban parked on University Avenue Southeas
> 
> ...


I dont care about that, its in really poor taste to make fun of someones death.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Where was I making fun of his death? All I was saying was that it was probably self inflicted.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> " On March 30, Minnesota Timberwolves center Eddie Griffin was drunk and masturbating when he crashed his luxury SUV into a parked Suburban outside a store in Minneapolis, according to a lawsuit filed Thursday by the man whose Suburban was hit in the crash.
> 
> Several of the 911 callers that night said Griffin was drunk. One witness said Griffin told him he was watching pornography in a DVD player mounted on the dashboard of his Cadillac Escalade SUV when he struck a Chevy Suburban parked on University Avenue Southeas
> 
> ...


True it may have happened, he was just saying that this isn't the time to bring such incidents to mind.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Where was I making fun of his death? All I was saying was that it was probably self inflicted.


I brought that up in an earlier post, but there are classier ways to put it.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

sounds like a suicide to me. this is pretty sad

remember this article from back in 2003?



> I'd rather be Eddie, not 'Sheed
> By Ric Bucher
> ESPN the Magazine
> 
> ...


Looks like Sheed had his life in better order than this clown Bucher thought

Wish Griffin had gotten his life in order before it came to this


----------



## DJ Sueko (Jul 17, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> You're an idiot.


i would be an idiot if i drove into an oncoming train


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

no, you're an idiot.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

That's just sad. He had all the talent in the world, but he was never able to put his life together. Horrible that he had to go out like this, so young. RIP Eddie.


----------



## DJ Sueko (Jul 17, 2007)

no, youre an idiot for acting like you actually care about some garbage never-was who drove himself into a train. and yes you are ACTING. none of you give a **** about eddie griffin


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I do cuz hes a PERSON who has a FAMILY.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Sounds like suicide to me.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

lw32 said:


> Sounds like suicide to me.


Same here, running into a moving train sounds suspicious. Either it was intentional or it was an accident under extreme intoxication. I imagine the chances of that happening unintentionally w/o being intoxicated, a purely accidental and freak event, are extremely low.

It's unfortunate in any sense.


----------



## DJ Sueko (Jul 17, 2007)

im just saying, he put the lives of all the people on that train in risk as well. say someone on the train was killed. you would be calling eddie griffin a moron and whatnot. the fact is, he took his own life and put who knows how many people on the train in danger. (it was a freight train, so probably not too many people but definitely the conductor and anyone else who was on it). so dont call me an idiot just because eddie griffin was lucky he didnt take anyone else out with his retarded suicide.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! This is horrible news. Condolences to his family and teammates and the Rockets organization.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

EGarrett said:


> Um. No. He was born 3 months after I was. Last time I checked I was 25. Which would make him 25.





Drewbs said:


> bbreference and nba.com both list his birthyear as 1982.


sorry.. i was too lazy to check out birthdates. 

i was going off of this guy's original post (see below), and came to the conclusion of the years he spent alive. 

note to self: do own research, trust no one's info they post without reference.




jman23 said:


> oh my gosh!!!!!!! eddie griffin i will always love your 3pt shots early in your
> career but man it kinda burns my stomach up, it kinda makes me feel sad
> 
> R.I.P 1979-2007 WE MISS YOU


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> ****! RIP Eddie, damn that's even worse then death of Jason Collier. And once again I am drunk... I had so much hope in Eddie... Sad, just sad.


Why is it worse than Collier? He had a family and his death was no fault of his own.

Driving into the path of a speeding train, obviously he was high or committing suicide.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow. Never thought that would happen.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

magohaydz said:


> You'd think that NBA.com, being the official website of the game, could at least have a small tribute page or something dedicated to Eddie - he doesnt even appear in the players list any more. I know he was a free agent, but that shouldnt matter. Show some respect....


We aim to please.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I came down to the breakfast table
felt like I could die
Tried so hard but wasn't able
to look you in the eye

For i'm feeling so much shame
yes i have brought disgrace
i can tell i've soiled my good name
by the look upon your face

Well it seems last night you caught me spankin it
No use denyin it I was really crankin it
Well Dry your eyes don't be so sad
If you could just forgive me and talk to me, dad
talk to me dad

I didn't hear ya enter, no I didn't hear the door
with my hand upon my member and my pants upon the floor
Now burnt into your brain is an image you dispise
like blood and guts and starvin kids and Stevie Wonder's eyes

Well it seems last night you caught me spankin it
No use denyin it I was really crankin it
Well Dry your eyes don't be so sad
but I wouldn't use those tissues
They've already been had
Talk to me dad

The look upon your face made my swollen gland diminish
So I said, "Could ya close the door? I really wanna finish"
Now daddy I'm ashamed and I'd completely understand
If you never wanna hug again or even shake my hand

Well it seems last night you caught me spankin it
No use denyin it I was really crankin it
Well Dry your eyes don't be so sad
Just because it was your bed
It's not that bad

When I was only seventeen, you told me it was dirty, so
it must be really creepy when your kid is pushin thirty
But you cannot tell me dad that you have never had a whack
At the thing that hangs below your belt and bumps into your sack

Well it seems last night you caught me spankin it
No use denyin it I was really crankin it
Well Dry your eyes don't be so sad
But I wouldn't use those tissues they've already been-
just because it was your bed
it's not that-
now daddy daddy please forgive me and talk to me dad
talk to me dad


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

magohaydz said:


> You'd think that NBA.com, being the official website of the game, could at least have a small tribute page or something dedicated to Eddie - he doesnt even appear in the players list any more. I know he was a free agent, but that shouldnt matter. Show some respect....


At first it wasn't even on the front page. Not a tribute but they have since posted something about it. Took them a while though. NBA.com is always slow at reporting news. ESPN usually has news up before NBA.com does. 

http://www.nba.com/nba_news/eddie_griffin_crash.html


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn poor guy he had so much potential n i saw some of his best games when he was with the WOlves

krazy...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

DJ Sueko said:


> no, youre an idiot for acting like you actually care about some garbage never-was who drove himself into a train. and yes you are ACTING. none of you give a **** about eddie griffin


no personal attacks

We do give dang if he died. T-Wolve fans? They give a crap. NBA fans? They give a crap. Even fans of the man himself, of what he could do on the court. They definitely give a crap.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ibl


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn...RiP


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This hurts close to home for me. As some of you who have been here for a while know that I am very close with his family and I have been sitting on this for almost a week now and to finally see it published hurts and also is a sigh of relief. The reason why it wasnt reported initially is that it took 4 days to find out if it was him or not but the family had known since it happened. Tragic end to a young man whom had an out of control life. More tragedy to the Griffin family which loss another man. Most feel that he did that on purpose and he was drinking.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Calm down guys. Keep the inappropriate jokes/statements away for now.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow 25 is such a young age to die. its such a waste of life. and he was leading a really nice life. i mean how much more can you want. NBA player, gettin paid big bucks. honestly such a waste.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brandname said:


> Calm down guys. Keep the inappropriate jokes/statements away for now.


But with Eddy Curry it was ok


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> But with Eddy Curry it was ok


Uhh, ok. I have no idea what you're talking about, but whatever.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Uhh, ok. I have no idea what you're talking about, but whatever.


He's probably referring to all the jokes when Eddy's heart problems became public knowledge (i.e. "At last! Proof that Eddy has a heart!"). I don't really see the situations as comparable, though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bizarre, troubling end to what, by many accounts, seemed to be a bizarre, troubled life.

Reading this, I'm reminded and surprised that Griffin was only 25 years old. I remember drafting him in my fantasy league in his rookie season, which seems like forever ago, and raking in blocks and three-point stats directly from him.

Then came the onslaught of off-court personal problems. I won't aggrandize Griffin's future career or delude myself into believing he would have someday realized his potential. You have to have it mentally, and Griffin never seemed to really understand how to play the game or how to handle himself professionally, and he also had signs pointing to some form of mental instability. I soured a lot on his game and him as a person (based on what has been published of course) over the years. But, of course, it's awful to read about anyone - especially someone you've followed over whatever career they've had - go this way.

RIP.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

In addition to the unlikely circumstance of dying by crashing into a freight train, his instability and downward spiraling life stongly indicates that this was a suicide. To people who don't understand the trap of substance abuse and the effects it has on the user, it would seem like he was just a stupid guy. He could probably have been saved had he sought help. It's a sad ending.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> He's probably referring to all the jokes when Eddy's heart problems became public knowledge (i.e. "At last! Proof that Eddy has a heart!"). I don't really see the situations as comparable, though.


Well if it was directed at me, he must be confused. I didn't moderate this board when Curry's heart problems were discovered.

EDIT - and he sure as heck didn't post here.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I agree with Sueko that what Griffin did was incredibly stupid and selfish. He definitely put the lives of all those people on that train in danger. But it really is sad to see someone like that with such talent, such... talent... To blow it all away on drugs, drinking, and poor life decisions. To say it was a waste is an understatement.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

mysterio said:


> In addition to the unlikely circumstance of dying by crashing into a freight train, his instability and downward spiraling life stongly indicates that this was a suicide. To people who don't understand the trap of substance abuse and the effects it has on the user, it would seem like he was just a stupid guy. *He could probably have been saved had he sought help.* It's a sad ending.


Apparently his depression stemmed from the loss of a brother. He had gotten some help but perhaps it wasn't enough.




> _Griffin was signed by the Nets in early 2004, but he never got to play that season. They had signed him after he was waived by the Houston Rockets, but an altercation in a Rutherford hotel brought his alcohol dependency into sharp focus, *so he took the 2003-04 season off to get treatment at the Betty Ford Clinic and at John Lucas' rehab program in Houston. *_


http://www.nj.com/sports/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-2/1187756773161550.xml&coll=1&thispage=1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brandname said:


> Uhh, ok. I have no idea what you're talking about, but whatever.


maybe we shoulda kept are jokes to ourselves when we talked about antoine walker, eddy curry, and their families got robbed at gun point too? 

Oh no but this is Eddie Griffen, it's not okay now to joke.

I love the double standards on this board. I know Eddy and Walker were not killed, but they coulda. 

Whatever man I'm done.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> maybe we shoulda kept are jokes to ourselves when we talked about antoine walker, eddy curry, and their families got robbed at gun point too?
> 
> Oh no but this is Eddie Griffen, it's not okay now to joke.
> 
> ...


It's not a double standard at all. You said it yourself, they weren't killed, or even hurt. Jokes would have been just as inappropriate if they had died.

And what exactly are you done with?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brandname said:


> It's not a double standard at all. You said it yourself, they weren't killed, or even hurt. Jokes would have been just as inappropriate if they had died.
> 
> And what exactly are you done with?


:ttiwwp:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> maybe we shoulda kept are jokes to ourselves when we talked about antoine walker, eddy curry, and their families got robbed at gun point too?
> 
> Oh no but this is Eddie Griffen, it's not okay now to joke.
> 
> ...


I seriously hope that you are done.

I hope that you are being intentionally obtuse because you don't seem to have a true grasp for logic.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

adam said:


> I seriously hope that you are done.
> 
> I hope that you are being intentionally obtuse because you don't seem to have a true grasp for logic.


I'm done, are you?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I'm done, are you?


Weren't you already done? Maybe this time you will stay done.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

adam said:


> Weren't you already done? Maybe this time you will stay done.


Oh i'm done
:lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Oh i'm done
> :lol:


That's good Mr. July 2007.

I got to see Eddie in person with the Rockets many times at the peek of his career when he showed promise. He was fun to watch. It's sad to see somebody deal with so much pain. I disagree with Hibachi that just because he had talent and had money that he isn't allowed to be human. You don't know what kind of sorrow he was going through. His family just lost him so the implication that he deserved his fate is very harsh.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

RIP Eddie Griffin


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

adam said:


> That's good Mr. July 2007.
> 
> I got to see Eddie in person with the Rockets many times at the peek of his career when he showed promise. He was fun to watch. It's sad to see somebody deal with so much pain. I disagree with Hibachi that just because he had talent and had money that he isn't allowed to be human. You don't know what kind of sorrow he was going through. His family just lost him so the implication that he deserved his fate is very harsh.


He's only fishing for a response. Probably best to ignore him, one of the mods should hopefully have a talk with him soon.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

RIP Eddie. Man you hate to see this to anyone.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

RIP Eddie. Man you hate to see this happen to anyone.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

RIP Eddie Griffin, I still remember the day he got traded for three picks to Houston and I was thinking this guy must be good. Wow...such a tragic loss.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

RIP Eddie. I remember you a little bit when I was following the Rockets not very closely and you were playing next to Yao for one season.

Yao said his favorite PF to play next to was Eddie Griffiin.

So sad.

When I got home from School today i saw my friends' MSN names as RIP Eddie Griffin. I was wondering which one it was but either Eddie Griffin that died would be very sad.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

wow.. why are people being so "catty"? 

we should be focusing on the real issue..


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

He had an opportunity most people would die for, knocking at his front door. His potential is endless, but the kid refuse to take the path of direction.


Sad loss indeed, but I dont really feel too bad given the scenario. Dozens of young men with families dies in Iraq for a very mere fraction of what Eddie made in amonth doing that thing that he loves. Griffin had it good, he was just too unappreciative to realize it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Affirmative Action said:


> He had an opportunity most people would die for, knocking at his front door. His potential is endless, but the kid refuse to take the path of direction.
> 
> 
> Sad loss indeed, but I dont really feel too bad given the scenario. Dozens of young men with families dies in Iraq for a very mere fraction of what Eddie made in amonth doing that thing that he loves. Griffin had it good, he was just too unappreciative to realize it.


This is clearly the response of someone who neither knew his situation and is cloudy to what real life issues are.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> This is clearly the response of someone who neither knew his situation and is cloudy to what real life issues are.


He's got a point though.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, just wow. My condolences to his family and everyone effected by this tragic loss.

RIP Eddie Griffin.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://www.wcco.com/video/[email protected]

here is the video from the wreck in Minn.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> He's got a point though.


Yeah, I hate to be insensitive here. But he really does have a point.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

liekomgj4ck said:


> He's got a point though.


Not really.


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> This is clearly the response of someone who neither knew his situation and is cloudy to what real life issues are.


On the contrary, he's really got a point...and an eye for the big picture


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, surprise. Depression and other psychological issues can actually happen to people with good jobs who make a lot of money, too? I never would have imagined.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Could have been a great player.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

essbee said:


> Could have been a great player.


Most definitely.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> He's got a point though.


No he doesnt. Thats a pretty poor post to be honest


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Hard to believe this is the same guy who was picked 7th and traded for Richard Jefferson. He just never got it straight.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The guy did some damage when he had his head on straight and was healthy. Rebounded, blocked shots, could hit the three. Such potential gone down the drain.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Regardless of what off court issues he had, I always want to see a player find some peace and comfort in their life before they go. Its sad that he went away at such a young age. RIP.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

no matter where you go, there you are.

it's always sad when someone can't look in the mirror and like what they see, despite what others may see in them, or think worthy of envy.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Affirmative Action said:


> He had an opportunity most people would die for, knocking at his front door. His potential is endless, but the kid refuse to take the path of direction.
> 
> 
> Sad loss indeed, but I dont really feel too bad given the scenario. Dozens of young men with families dies in Iraq for a very mere fraction of what Eddie made in amonth doing that thing that he loves. Griffin had it good, he was just too unappreciative to realize it.


Talent and money don't make your life perfect. He had problems. He had a lot of personal problems that he never got to work out. Regardless of whethere or not he's a wasted talent or never appreciated the gifts he had, basketball is not all there is. To say that he died because he was selfish and devoid of a relative idea of how great his gifts were is an insult to him and his family... expecially from someone who did not know him. Hopefully he finds peace now.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damnnnnn RIP Eddie Griffin

i'll always remember the days when I used to pick Eddie up for my fantasy team for that one game...and pray he'd have his crazy and random 8 block nights


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

There's always someone worst off. Iraq soldiers are worst off than Griffin, starving children in Africa are worst off than Iraqi soldiers, and the civilians in Iraq are worst off than starving children. You don't say you don't feel too bad because there are more suffering people out there.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I know this is a little off topic, but remember his car accident in which he was masturbating to porn when it happened?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Chan said:


> There's always someone worst off. Iraq soldiers are worst off than Griffin, starving children in Africa are worst off than Iraqi soldiers, and the civilians in Iraq are worst off than starving children. You don't say you don't feel too bad because there are more suffering people out there.


Reasoning must be pretty daft to compare starving children and men who goes into war against an NBA player who had a choice to make his situation better and even had professional help willing to get him out of his rut.


Sorry a bit OT, but I just had to response here.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Reasoning must be pretty daft to compare starving children and men who goes into war against an NBA player who had a choice to make his situation better and even had professional help willing to get him out of his rut.
> 
> 
> Sorry a bit OT, but I just had to response here.


Once again the comments of someone who doesnt know all of the facts. The ignorance in some of the responses in this thread is mind boggling. We as people tend to dehumanize athletes. They are regular people just like anyone else. The fact that I see people in this thread say that he chose not to get help and things like that are so very wrong. Its one thing to deny being helped, which WAS never the case and its another when its just not working. People seem to think that money solves all problems when in actuality it accentuates the problem. One of the problems that EG had


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Once again the comments of someone who doesnt know all of the facts. The ignorance in some of the responses in this thread is mind boggling. We as people tend to dehumanize athletes. They are regular people just like anyone else. The fact that I see people in this thread say that he chose not to get help and things like that are so very wrong. Its one thing to deny being helped, which WAS never the case and its another when its just not working. People seem to think that money solves all problems when in actuality it accentuates the problem. One of the problems that EG had


Thats a dense logic. You dont need to know the facts to know the difference between the situation. Griffin had alcohol problems. He was put into rehab clinic. Starving children in most cases do not have sensible choices for survival. 


Why should peoples grief be more pronounce to athletes or celebrities than your average service man who risks his life for 25K a year? Is it because an athletes potential to entertain is valued more than your average service man?


You dont know the full situation as well, but I do. I was a reserve in the military and had done services in Iraq. Day after day you see our citizens out there, being thrown into the fire, not knowing if their going to be alive. Time after time, I have my peers in my unit breaking down, fearing that they may never see their family again. 


...and people on this board have the guts to compare that to a 20 year old kid who signed a 9 figure salary who also happens to have a multi million dollar organization willing to help him earn his contract?


Get a *No masking.* grip.


Griffin has been known to put other peoples live at risk by driving intoxicated . Military men risks theirs in order to enjoy the very freedom you are receiving now.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Thats a dense logic. You dont need to know the facts to know the difference between the situation. Griffin had alcohol problems. He was put into rehab clinic. Starving children in most cases do not have sensible choices for survival.
> 
> 
> Why should peoples grief be more pronounce to athletes or celebrities than your average service man who risks his life for 25K a year? Is it because an athletes potential to entertain is valued more than your average service man?


Yes. That's how it works. America cares more about a high-profile celebrity than they do a soldier.



> You dont know the full situation as well, but I do. I was a reserve in the military and had done services in Iraq. Day after day you see our citizens out there, being thrown into the fire, not knowing if their going to be alive. Time after time, I have my peers in my unit breaking down, fearing that they may never see their family again.
> 
> 
> ...and people on this board have the guts to compare that to a 20 year old kid who signed a 9 figure salary who also happens to have a multi million dollar organization willing to help him earn his contract?
> ...


Both are unfortunate cases, but that doesn't mean you devalue one to say the other is higher.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Chan said:


> Yes. That's how it works. America cares more about a high-profile celebrity than they do a soldier..


Sad, dont you agree? 





Chan said:


> Both are unfortunate cases, but that doesn't mean you devalue one to say the other is higher.


Given the secnario? Its acceptable. Griffin chose to end his life. Everytime we are deployed? we try by all means to survive.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Sad, dont you agree?


You grow numb to it over time.



> Given the secnario? Its acceptable. Griffin chose to end his life. Everytime we are deployed? we try by all means to survive.


How do you know Griffin chose to end his life? Even if he did, he's another example of how money and fame can't always buy happiness. And if someone can't be happy over that much money, imagine the sadness he went through.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Thats a dense logic. You dont need to know the facts to know the difference between the situation. Griffin had alcohol problems. He was put into rehab clinic. Starving children in most cases do not have sensible choices for survival.
> 
> 
> Why should peoples grief be more pronounce to athletes or celebrities than your average service man who risks his life for 25K a year? Is it because an athletes potential to entertain is valued more than your average service man?
> ...


Because I am an admin on this site I will keep how I really feel about your post to myself. Dense logic. I knew this young man, I watched him grow up. Im close with his family. So yes I know the entire situation. This isnt some random person, posting on this message board. If you have been here long enough my history with his family is well documented. So before you start going off on who knows what Im speaking first hand hear. So as stated, I KNOW from your post you dont know what you are talking about at ALL and I will leave it at that.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Because I am an admin on this site I will keep how I really feel about your post to myself. Dense logic. I knew this young man, I watched him grow up. Im close with his family. So yes I know the entire situation. This isnt some random person, posting on this message board. If you have been here long enough my history with his family is well documented. So before you start going off on who knows what Im speaking first hand hear. So as stated, I KNOW from your post you dont know what you are talking about at ALL and I will leave it at that.


And I can tell from your posts, that YOU have NO clue either of what people are going though, who have their loved ones deployed thousands of miles knowing any day from now they could be gone without a choice like EG.


The fact that you admitted knowing this young man, compromises your judgement in this situation.


Whatever, Ill leave the thread in peace. Argument in this topic is senseless and will be redundant. I completely forgot im in a basketball forum, so getting more sympathy for someone who just shed their blood overseas over a documented drunkard who recklessly goes out his way is not going to happen.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> And I can tell from your posts, that YOU have NO clue either of what people are going though, who have their loved ones deployed thousands of miles knowing any day from now they could be gone without a choice like EG.
> 
> 
> The fact that you admitted knowing this young man, compromises your judgement in this situation.


No offense, but given that you've already stated that you were in the marines, I'm pretty sure these two statements are in direct contradiction.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Brandname said:


> No offense, but given that you've already stated that you were in the marines, I'm pretty sure these two statements are in direct contradiction.


No offense taken and your point is accepted. I was going to post that as well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BEEZ is talking about Eddie Griffin (the thread is about him) and you're talking about soldiers in Iraq. Can't a person just say RIP instead of throwing an agenda in here.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF said:


> BEEZ is talking about Eddie Griffin (the thread is about him) and you're talking about soldiers in Iraq. Can't a person just say RIP instead of throwing an agenda in here.


Thank you HKF. What I dont understand is what I compromised by giving first hand knowledge of his sitaution. It baffles me.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Got this from ClutchFans. Take it for what its worth.



> If this is in any way inappropriate a mod or Clutch please fell free to remove it.
> 
> But I just thought I would mention, my girlfriend used to work for the FBI for several years, she quit and now works in private security. When I asked her last night, "Hey did you hear about what happened to Eddie Griffin, not the comedian but the basketball player?"
> 
> ...


By the way the name of the poster is BBall Scientist which sounds very close to one of our best insiders on the league.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Thats a dense logic. You dont need to know the facts to know the difference between the situation. Griffin had alcohol problems. He was put into rehab clinic. Starving children in most cases do not have sensible choices for survival.
> 
> 
> Why should peoples grief be more pronounce to athletes or celebrities than your average service man who risks his life for 25K a year? Is it because an athletes potential to entertain is valued more than your average service man?
> ...



You gained a lot of respect from me with this post.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

It's not possible to comment of Eddie's story and have him come out sounding good or making sense. There is no way to sugar coat it. I feel bad for the kid who years ago started piling bad decisions upon bad decisions. I find it hard to understand someone who's priority seems to be to destroy themselves in every way possible.


I find it hard to feel sympathy for someone blessed with great advantages others work so hard for---and still never get it. Ultimately,Eddie got what he wanted. He wrote his own movie and gave it a pretty memorable ending

-Old Rem


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Why should peoples grief be more pronounce to athletes or celebrities than your average service man who risks his life for 25K a year? Is it because an athletes potential to entertain is valued more than your average service man?


I think it's because we're exposed to the work (And with the new attention to personal lives of athletes) and lives of athletes than we are to obscure service men. There's also the fact that we appreciate certain talents (we're all posting on a site dedicated to basketball) so we miss it more when someone who has a unique talent is gone. Service men on the other hand are sort of made faceless/anonymous by the group they're a part of. For example I was saddened by Kurt Vonnegut's death even though I never knew him, because he was my favorite write. It doesn't mean a soldier's death is less sad, it just means that I was more aware of one on an individual level than the other.

It's the nature of mass media.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Affirmative Action said:


> It's not possible to comment of Eddie's story and have him come out sounding good or making sense. There is no way to sugar coat it. I feel bad for the kid who years ago started piling bad decisions upon bad decisions. I find it hard to understand someone who's priority seems to be to destroy themselves in every way possible.
> 
> 
> I find it hard to feel sympathy for someone blessed with great advantages others work so hard for---and still never get it. Ultimately,Eddie got what he wanted. He wrote his own movie and gave it a pretty memorable ending
> ...


some of the greatest advantages are ones we take for granted.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> You dont know the full situation as well, but I do. I was a reserve in the military and had done services in Iraq. Day after day you see our citizens out there, being thrown into the fire, not knowing if their going to be alive. Time after time, I have my peers in my unit breaking down, fearing that they may never see their family again.
> 
> 
> ...and people on this board have the guts to compare that to a 20 year old kid who signed a 9 figure salary who also happens to have a multi million dollar organization willing to help him earn his contract?
> ...


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MnfigQ43EjE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MnfigQ43EjE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kflo said:


> some of the greatest advantages are ones we take for granted.


yeah thats so true.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HKF said:


> BEEZ is talking about Eddie Griffin (the thread is about him) and you're talking about soldiers in Iraq. Can't a person just say RIP instead of throwing an agenda in here.



everyone should listen to this man...


just say RIP and be done with it...all that other stuff seems unnecessary...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

In the summer of 2001, Rockets GM Dawson and Coach Rudy T were too excited to sleep. They thought Eddie Griffin was new Duncan, so they traded 3 first rounders to NJ AND

Q: Who did they traded to Canada?

A:

(hint: the best player in the history)

That means traded a HOF and 3 first rounders for Eddit Griffin.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Thats a dense logic. You dont need to know the facts to know the difference between the situation. Griffin had alcohol problems. He was put into rehab clinic. Starving children in most cases do not have sensible choices for survival.
> 
> 
> Why should peoples grief be more pronounce to athletes or celebrities than your average service man who risks his life for 25K a year? Is it because an athletes potential to entertain is valued more than your average service man?
> ...


I agree. Repped.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Affirmative Action said:


> He had an opportunity most people would die for, knocking at his front door. His potential is endless, but the kid refuse to take the path of direction.
> 
> 
> Sad loss indeed, but I dont really feel too bad given the scenario. Dozens of young men with families dies in Iraq for a very mere fraction of what Eddie made in amonth doing that thing that he loves. Griffin had it good, he was just too unappreciative to realize it.


Not at all. This isn't a matter of refusing to take the right direction or not appreciating what he had. He was a very troubled kid, very troubled. He didn't have control of his life and needed a lot of psychological help.

Maybe if you read this you'll start to get the picture.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

socco said:


> Not at all. This isn't a matter of refusing to take the right direction or not appreciating what he had. He was a very troubled kid, very troubled. He didn't have control of his life and needed a lot of psychological help.
> 
> Maybe if you read this you'll start to get the picture.



I have a hard time believing he, all of a sudden, had a relapse and had gone back to drinking and this had happened," Murphy said. 


Away from basketball was where Griffin always ran into problems.


In November 2003, while playing for the Rockets, Griffin was charged with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon, after a woman claiming to be his girlfriend accused him of punching her in the face and shooting a pistol at her car as she drove away.



New Jersey signed Griffin in January 2004 but then cut him less than two months later, when he checked into the Betty Ford Center to get treated for alcohol abuse.



Attorney Rusty Hardin, who represented Griffin, said the Nets found a one-night hotel bill where Griffin had ordered 22 drinks up to his room -- all for him.



Griffin was one of the nation's top freshmen at Seton Hall in 2000-01 and left for the NBA after just one college season. Lucas said it's too simple to say Griffin was overwhelmed by having too much money and fame too soon.


"He was a tremendous talent, but he didn't really love basketball that much," said Lucas, who had not spoken to Griffin since March. "He just didn't have a deep passion for it."





Believe what you want to believe. At the end, Eddie is nothing but an alcoholic who decided to end his life in such way. Anything else does'nt matter. He's gone, I just thank god he didnt kill anyone innocent with his reckless approach in life.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

Affirmative Action said:


> Believe what you want to believe. At the end, Eddie is nothing but an alcoholic who decided to end his life in such way. Anything else does'nt matter. He's gone, I just thank god he didnt kill anyone innocent with his reckless approach in life.


anything else doesn't matter for someone who didn't know him from adam. 

people see rich athletes self destruct and feel anger about it. but money and fame at 20 doesn't erase self-doubt and pain and neglect and struggle from earlier times. save the anger. you don't know eddie griffin.


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

kflo said:


> anything else doesn't matter for someone who didn't know him from adam.
> 
> people see rich athletes self destruct and feel anger about it. but money and fame at 20 doesn't erase self-doubt and pain and neglect and struggle from earlier times. save the anger. you don't know eddie griffin.


No anger at all, its a healthy conversation. Could'nt care less, but its a message board. Someone replies at my post, then its only natural that they get a response.




Mods feel this thread is not going anywhere? Feel free to lock it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Affirmative Action said:


> Believe what you want to believe. At the end, Eddie is nothing but an alcoholic who decided to end his life in such way. Anything else does'nt matter. He's gone, I just thank god he didnt kill anyone innocent with his reckless approach in life.


Apparently you've never dealt with someone that has a mental illness. You are very lucky then.

Eddie had a mental illness and alcohol was something that happened later. He was not just an alcoholic.


----------

